

Paul Graham and YC Alums featured in Vanity Fair's "The New Establishment 2013" - phowat
http://blog.ycombinator.com/paul-graham-and-yc-alums-featured-in-vanity-fairs-the-new-establishment-2013

======
julespitt
It's nice to seem them finally attempt to reorient these lists towards
Technology, which I find New York City based media is very reluctant to do.

So while this list is better than their usual Old Media & Finance heavy ones,
note that on either list - "Disruptors" and "Powers-that-be" \- there seems to
be no mention of any person or company involved in Video Games, despite the
inclusion of Hollywood/Media types.

Oh well, can't expect that much, can we?

------
thrush
related: [http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2013/11/new-
establishment...](http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2013/11/new-
establishment-2013)

discuss:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6510695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6510695)

------
return0
The old establishment appointing the new establishment, that doesnt sound
good.

------
tptacek
That doesn't look anything like Paul Graham.

